# Suffolk, Va



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Not sure about ranges near Suffolk, but.. it's a good 4+ hour drive to the HillBilly shoot.. probably closer to 5.. 

They have good peanuts down there tho.. .:lol: :wink:


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a cousin who is an orthodontist in Suffolk. He has been trying to get me to come out and visit for years. I figured if I could go out and visit family and see how ya'll shoot field i could kill two birds with one stone.

Marc


----------



## ewsIII (Nov 3, 2004)

Marc,
Unfortunately there are not any field courses in Suffolk. There is a 3d course that resides in Lonestar Park just a couple miles outside of Suffolk in Chuckatuck, Va. We host a FITA style shoot once a month at Norfolk County Rifle Range. We shoot a 600 round, 20 arrows each at 40, 50 and 60 yards. It is only a few miles from Suffolk. Unfortunately for us, it seems like all the field courses are spread across the rest of the state. If I am not mistaken, the closest to Va Beach area is Harrisonburg, about 200 miles away.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

KINGSBORO BOWMEN, SUFFOLK
Lonestar Lakes Park, Suffolk, VA 
Pres:
Ed Stevens, 1808 North Star Court, Virginia Bach, VA 23456

757.242.9314

Sec: 
Ed Bickham, 6353 Godwin Blvd., Suffolk, VA 23432

757.255.2294 or [email protected]

VBA POC:
Ed 

the only archery range I know of in Suffolk. Call Ed to ask about the specifics


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks to everyone.

Marc


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There is NOTHING field wise down that way...that's one reason I didn't move to Va Beach. 

From Suffolk though it will take you about 5 hours to get to Cumberland....maybe 5 1/2-6 depending on traffic and how you drive.


----------

